# Learning English with A.C. Milan



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Please to excuse me for possible mistakes: to begin with.
I try to explain you with few words the purpose by this topic; the best way to learn a language is speaking it, so it could be appropriate a topic where we must speak only in English about A.C. Milan, about different issues: matches, player's performance, release by Galliani, Berlusconi, Allegri and everything which is linked with Milan.
Everyone can suggest a question and we talk about it, also sharing a post by others or responding to it. In this way we create a debate such as in a normal Italian Topic.
What do u think about? I hope you will appraise this project, it could be useful!
It's important you speak *only English!*

I begin with this argument: Will we be able to arrive at third position this year? Talk about!


----------



## Frikez (25 Ottobre 2013)

The pen is on the table


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> The pen is on the table



You can do more..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hello! My name is Fabrizio
Good idea Ronaldinho


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Ottobre 2013)

Very nice topic, congratulations to [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION].


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Hello! My name is Fabrizio
> Good idea Ronaldinho



Oh Yeah! In this way a foreign Milan's supporter could have a look of our forum


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> The pen is on the table



Splendidi is a jerk  

The third place this year is a very difficult target, because in this championship the top three teams of Serie A are in competition for the title.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splendidi is a jerk
> 
> The third place this year is a very difficult target, because in this championship the top three teams of Serie A are in competition for the title.



Yes, I agree. But we could take advantage of new players on January: Rami and Honda.


----------



## Frikez (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> You can do more..



I think Napoli is the favourite for the third position, they're more talented and have a good manager. The other teams that can reach the play-off round are Fiorentina and maybe us but we must stay healthy, with a lot of injuries we have a little chance of qualifying.


----------



## O Animal (25 Ottobre 2013)

I'm definitely excusing you for the mistakes but I do have one question: if there are huge grammar mistakes do you prefer to get a grammar check or to go on with of the discussion? 

Anyway, we are never going to get the third place to access the playoff round of next year.
Hopefully this terrible event will wake up Milan property to make same dramatic changes that will allow us to get back on the track that we left few years ago.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I think Napoli is the favourite for the third position, they're more talented and have a good manager. The other teams that can reach the play-off round are Fiorentina and maybe us but we must stay healthy, with a lot of injuries we have a little chance of qualifying.



And also with Allegri we have a little chance..  What do we wait to exempt him? - - '


----------



## Bawert (25 Ottobre 2013)

This topic is a great alternative to learn english, very well Ronaldinho 

For the third place, i think is very very very difficult but dream doesn't cost nothing


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (25 Ottobre 2013)

i'd rather check the mistakes than go on. Anyway hope to see this topic full of discussions.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Ottobre 2013)

I have much problem with italian's words....


----------



## Frikez (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> And also with Allegri we have a little chance..  What do we wait to exempt him? - - '



We wait his agreement expires


----------



## Frikez (25 Ottobre 2013)

gekyn ha scritto:


> i have much problem with italian's words....



lol


----------



## Butcher (25 Ottobre 2013)

I think that only a big butt could take us right to the third place


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> I'm definitely excusing you for the mistakes but I do have one question: if there are huge grammar mistakes do you prefer to get a grammar check or to go on with of the discussion?
> 
> Anyway, we are never going to get the third place to access into the playoff round of next year.
> Hopefully this terrible event will wake up Milan property to make same dramatic changes that will allow us to get back on the track that we left few years ago.



Get a grammar check, it's clear 
What about the dramatic changes?


----------



## Gekyn (25 Ottobre 2013)

I read your post And i don't understand a dick


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> This topic is a great alternative to learn english, very well Ronaldinho
> 
> For the third place, i think is very very very difficult but dream *doesn't* cost *nothing*



You have accomplished a little mistake. In English you mustn't use the double-negation. You can say : cost nothing 
Sorry for the correction


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Ottobre 2013)

Great topic "Mr. Brown" [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 
I think AC Milan have few possibilities to reach Champions League spot this year. Roma and Juventus (with the genius of Chiellini the Mighty) are far superior to us. Napoli also have a better team and obviously a better coach. At the moment we can challenge with Fiorentina and Inter for Europa League spot. But we have to say that we had too many injures, too many key players for us were out in this start of the season, so we can improve our ranking and our performance a lot. With the arrival of Rami and Honda in the transfer market of January, the team could be stronger, but I don't think our difensive problems could be over. We have also another great problem: Joyful (Allegri, for friends).
Perhaps, as it happened last year, the B Factor (butt) will help us again. Who knows.
I've written a papyrus and I really don't know what I wrote


----------



## Bawert (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> You have accomplished a little mistake. In English you mustn't use the double-negation. You can say : cost nothing
> Sorry for the correction



Thanks for correction


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Great topic "Mr. Brown" [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
> I think AC Milan have few possibilities to reach Champions League spot this year. Roma and Juventus (with the genius of Chiellini the Mighty) are far superior *to us*. Napoli also *have* a better team and obviosuly a better coach. At the moment we can challenge with Fiorentina and Inter for Europa League spot. But we have to say that we had too many injures, too many key players for us were out in this start of the season, so we can improve our ranking and our performance a lot. With the arrival of Rami and Honda in the transfer market of January, the team could be stronger, but I don't think our difensive problems could be over. We have also another great problem: Joyful (Allegri, for friends).
> Perhaps, as it happened last year, the B Factor (butt) will help us again. Who knows.
> I've written a papyrus and I really don't know what I wrote



It's a good English, but be careful:* than us* and not "to us", "has" e not "have" 

I agree with your analysis, the cancer of Milan has a clear name: Allegri


----------



## S.1899 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Please to excuse me for possible mistakes: to begin with.
> I try to explain you with few words the purpose by this topic; the best way to learn a language is speaking it, so it could be appropriate a topic where we must speak only in English about A.C. Milan, about different issues: matches, player's performance, release by Galliani, Berlusconi, Allegri and everything which is linked with Milan.
> Everyone can suggest a question and we talk about it, also sharing a post by others or responding to it. In this way we create a debate such as in a normal Italian Topic.
> What do u think about? I hope you will appraise this project, it could be useful!
> ...



Yes great idea ! 
But I must confess that, for me, this topic is easier to understand than the rest of the forum


----------



## The P (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Yes, I agree. But we could take advantage of new players on January: Rami and Honda.



You forgot our coach


----------



## O Animal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> You have accomplished a little mistake. In English you mustn't use the double-negation. You can say : cost nothing
> Sorry for the correction



Sorry for the further correction but you should have written:

'You made a little mistake. In English we cannot use Double Negatives. You can use: "Dreaming doesn't cost a thing" or "Dreams cost nothing" '.


----------



## The P (25 Ottobre 2013)

and so after millions ban [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] is close to becoming the members of the year!


----------



## Liuke (25 Ottobre 2013)

I'm very surprised that reading the topic i was able to understand everything :O
Very nice idea ronaldinho


----------



## Canonista (25 Ottobre 2013)

There is a lot of pussy into the AC Milan club :smoke: ...oh, sorry!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sorry for the further correction but you should have written:
> 
> 'You made a little mistake. In English we cannot use Double Negatives. You can use: "Dreaming doesn't cost a thing" or "Dreams cost nothing" '.



Uhmmm.. about "you have accomplished" and "you made", IMHO you can put both the past-simple both the present-perfect.
The same about "must" or " can"...Dreaming doesn't cost a thing is OK, the important thing is don't use the double-negations/negatives


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Yes great idea !
> But I must confess that, for me, this topic is easier to understand than the rest of the forum



Ahahahahha Why? Where do you come from?


----------



## S.1899 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahha Why? Where do you come from?



France
I have a better level in english but I continue to learn italian


----------



## vota DC (25 Ottobre 2013)

Everybody will copy and paste sentences from The Red & Black Forums trolololololo!


----------



## Djici (25 Ottobre 2013)

Luckily, I can use Google Traduction


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ahahahaha, Let's return on topic!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> And also with Allegri we have a little chance..  What do we wait to exempt him? - - '



You prefer Inzaghi? this topic will help me


----------



## O Animal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Uhmmm.. *regarding *"you have accomplished" and "you made", IMHO you can *use *both the past-simple both the present-perfect.
> The same about "must" or " can"...Dreaming doesn't cost a thing is OK, the important thing is *to *don't use the double-negatives



Yes you can definitely use past simple and present perfect but you shouldn't use the verb accomplish in that sentence.

I have also checked your first post and in my opinion there are few mistakes. Some of them are grammar mistakes while other sentences sound a little bit too Italian. English is a Bitch. 

Have a look...



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Please to excuse me for possible mistakes: to begin with.
> I try to explain you with few words the purpose by this topic; the best way to learn a language is speaking it, so it could be appropriate a topic where we must speak only in English about A.C. Milan, about different issues: matches, player's performance, release by Galliani, Berlusconi, Allegri and everything which is linked with Milan.
> Everyone can suggest a question and we talk about it, also sharing a post by others or responding to it. In this way we create a debate such as in a normal Italian Topic.
> What do u think about? I hope you will appraise this project, it could be useful!
> ...



First of all please excuse my English for any possible mistake. 
I am going to explain you the purpose of this topic. In my opinion the best way to learn a language is to speak it, therefore it could be a good idea to use this topic to discuss about A.C. Milan in English. We can discuss about: matches, players’ performances, Galliani’s Berlusconi’s and Allegri’s claims, and everything else regarding A.C. Milan. 
Anyone can suggest a question and discuss about it, also by quoting and responding to other posts. In this way we will debate just as in any other thread in Italian.
What do you think about this idea? I hope that you will appreciate this project as in my opinion it could be a very useful learning tool! 
In this topic please speak *only in English!*

Let me start off this subject. Are we going to grab the third place this year? Let’s discuss about it!


----------



## esjie (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Do* you prefer Inzaghi? this topic will help me



Fixed.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ok and Zapata is a wc.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splendidi is a jerk
> 
> The third place this year is a very difficult target, because in this championship the top three teams of Serie A are in competition for the title.


Darren is a gay and Frikez is a faggot.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Yes you can definitely use past simple and present perfect but you shouldn't use the verb accomplish in that sentence.
> 
> I have also checked your first post and in my opinion there are few mistakes. Some of them are grammar mistakes while other sentences sound a little bit too Italian. English is a Bitch.
> 
> ...



Great, " First of all" is a right form but "to begin with" too. I learnt it by the reading of " A Christmas Carol" by Charles Dickens. It begin with this expressioni : " Jacob Marley was dead: to begin with."

Yes, you're right: ing form is better than simple present which however isn't a mistake.

I prefer "is speaking it" because when the italian traslantion is " il + verbo" " il parlarlo" in this case, ing form is preferable.

Yes, it's another right form to express the concept.

Yes, you're right. I have to put "by".

You can omit "that", but if you put it, it isn't a mistake.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok and Zapata is a wc.



If I think that we had once Nesta-Thiago Silva or Nesta-Maldini, I become crazy


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Ottobre 2013)

What do you think about Milan-Parma? Wll Milan be able to win?


----------



## esjie (25 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splendidi is a jerk
> 
> The third place this year is a very difficult target, because in this *championshi*p the top three teams of Serie A are in competition for the title.



Championship is a match that decides the Champion. *League* is more appropriate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Fixed.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Championship is a match that decides the Champion. *League* is more appropriate.



Thanks


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (26 Ottobre 2013)

is it allowed swearing here? 
i think ronaldinho89 found a really good way to be able to insult our dear coach allegri


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (26 Ottobre 2013)

by the way i'm pawing, i take the pleasure to start this right now..
allegri GTFO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> If I think that we had once *Nesta-Thiago Silva* or Nesta-Maldini, I become crazy


The past seems so far away but they were here in AC Milan only two years ago. It's incredible how the team is changed in a few years.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

It's a good idea. So [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] can insult Allegri more easly.


----------



## O Animal (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Great, " First of all" is a right form but "to begin with" too. I learnt it by the reading of " A Christmas Carol" by Charles Dickens. It begin with this expressioni : " Jacob Marley was dead: to begin with."
> 
> Yes, you're right: ing form is better than simple present which however isn't a mistake.
> 
> ...



All right, but keep in mind that Dickens wrote "A Christmas Carol" in 1843 and some if his sentences are not exactly up to date, just as Manzoni's "Promessi Sposi" are not a proper reference of Italian modern language.

As I said before some forms can't be considered grammar mistakes but they just sounded like a literal translation from Italian.

The 'speaking it' case looks better only as an 'Italian literal translation' but in English is a lot more common to hear and read two simple presents in that sentence.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> The past seems so far away but they were here in AC Milan only two years ago. It's incredible how the team is changed in a few years.



I agree, it's our property' s fault...but my bigger regret is Ibrahimovic..


----------



## Snape (26 Ottobre 2013)

One plus One man doesnt make six.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> All right, but keep in mind that Dickens wrote "A Christmas Carol" in 1843 and some if his sentences are not exactly up to date, just as Manzoni's "Promessi Sposi" are not a proper reference of Italian modern language.
> 
> As I said before some forms can't be considered grammar mistakes but they just sounded like a literal translation from Italian.
> 
> The 'speaking it' case looks better only as an 'Italian literal translation' but in English is a lot more common to hear and read two simple presents in that sentence.


 
I will keep in mind your advices..thanks


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *is it allowed swearing here? *
> i think ronaldinho89 found a really good way to be able to insult our dear coach allegri



Ahahahahahaahah No, it isn't !


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Ottobre 2013)

Hi guys. Before starting to engage with this post, I would need a few clarification about its topic. Are we discussing our chances to get a champions league spot for next year competition ? Are we lecturing on English grammar? Are we criticising our manager? Or maybe all of the above.
Many thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Hey Mate, talk about Parma-Milan..what do u think? Does De Sciglio return into line-up?


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Ottobre 2013)

I do hope so. However, he's more likely to start from the bench to be up and running for the next feature


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Hi guys. Before starting to engage with this post, I would need a few clarification about its topic. Are we discussing our chances to get a champions league spot for next year competition ? Are we lecturing on English grammar? Are we criticising our manager? Or maybe all of the above.
> Many thanks in advance for your reply.



If you perceive a mistake, share the post and point out it to the user  
We were talking about the possibilty to arrive at third place but I asked about Parma-Milan a few minutes ago


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> I do hope so. However, he's more likely to start from the bench to be up and running for the next feature



You' re right..but I don't stand Constant :S


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> If you perceive a mistake, share the post and point out it to the user
> We were talking about the possibilty to arrive at third place but I asked about Parma-Milan a few minutes ago



Ok got it. 

The verb perceive refers to a more abstract feeling. In the above instance words as spot, find or see would be more appropriate.
By the way, I am happy to highlight incorrect expression, providing other users won't perceive the attempt as being patronising, as this is not my intention at all.

Forza Milan


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> You' re right..but I don't stand Constant :S



I can't stand


----------



## Jaqen (26 Ottobre 2013)

Finally I can say without problems of words banned (is it right?) :
Robinho son of a bitch, constant go fuck yourself


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> I can't stand



Good, you're right  "Saper", "Poter" translate into " can" 
And IYHO, will Milan be able to win against Parma?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Finally I can say without problems of words banned (is it right?) :
> Robinho son of a bitch, constant go fuck yourself



You can in theory, but keep clear this topic  I wouldn't like that an Admin close it.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Ottobre 2013)

Sorry, but for Constant I have your same opinion............


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sorry, but for Constant I have your same opinion............



I red a few minutes ago about Emanuelson as left back - -'


----------



## Jaqen (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I red a few minutes ago about Emanuelson as left back - -'



Do you prefer Constant? Is better Kate Middelton that played volleyball wearing shoes with heels than KEVIN CONSTANT 21


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Parma-Milan won't be an easy match for us. We have to be careful to Cassano in particular, but I think the final result will depend only on our attitude. De Sciglio's recovery is very important for our defence, but I wouldn't risk him. He's more likely to play against Lazio on Wednesday. His substitutes are a real big problem: Constant is very poor, Atrociouelson uses to play for rivals whenever he goes on the pitch. But I'm quite confident about this game.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> It's a good English, but be careful:* than us* and not "to us", "has" e not "have"
> 
> I agree with your analysis, the cancer of Milan has a clear name: Allegri



I'm careful, but I'm right 
Regarding soccer teams you may use the plural form, because the team is no entity but a plurality of players.
"Superior to" is also correct. You can find out surfing the web


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Parma-Milan won't be an easy match for us. We have to be careful to Cassano in particular, but I think the final result will depend only on our attitude. De Sciglio's recovery is very important for our defence, but I wouldn't risk him. He's more likely to play against Lazio on Wednesday. His substitutes are a real big problem: Constant is very poor, Atrociouelson uses to play for rivals whenever he goes on the pitch. *But I'm quite confident about this game.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure? Do you know that I bet 100 Euros over " 2 Milan" ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Hey Mate, talk about Parma-Milan..what do u think? Does De Sciglio return into line-up?


Outside San Siro we are awful, i hope at this time we can finally reach an outside win.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Are you sure? Do you know that I bet 100 Euros over " 2 Milan" ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Are you sure? Do you know that I bet 100 Euros over " 2 Milan" ?



What?! You are crazy!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


>



Be quiet, I brought good luck against Barcellona


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> What?! You are crazy!



It was the winning by Milan-Barcellona


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (26 Ottobre 2013)

constant is not that bad


----------



## runner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Noboby will know our mistakes.....

hahahaaa!!

that' s a good idea to improve our English, even if I write like slang


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Noboby will know our mistakes.....
> 
> hahahaaa!!
> 
> that' s a good idea to improve our English, even if I write like slang



Do you know to speak slang? :O


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> What?! You are crazy!



No, he's cloven.


----------



## runner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Do you know to speak slang? :O



My English is soo rude....like slang!!


----------



## pipporo (26 Ottobre 2013)

Great thread ( i need one in italian too ) ;

it's about time to start our winning streak


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> My English is *s*oo rude....like slang!!



too


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Great thread ( i need one in italian too ) ;
> 
> it's about time to start our winning streak



Our winning streak last less than menstrual cycle ( cit. by Admin)


----------



## runner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> too



Hahahaaaa....

Have you seen it? 
It' s my first "poetic license"


----------



## sheva90 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Just one comment.

Zapata = shit.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Just one comment.
> 
> Zapata = shit.



By the time that Rami can play, I think that Zapat won't have been regular


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2013)

Sup guys?
Which formation do you think Allegri should choose? 4-3-1-2,4-3-3 or maybe the long awaited 4-2-3-1?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sup guys?
> Which formation do you think Allegri should choose? 4-3-1-2,4-3-3 or maybe the long awaited 4-2-3-1?



I think 4-3-1-2 in according with the shape of our players; Kakà-Robinho-Balotelli.


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2013)

Matri is a great player
Robinho is a great player
Abbiati is the best goalkeeper in the world


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Matri is a great player
> Robinho is a great player
> Abbiati is the best goalkeeper in the world


Ahahahah it's Amazing!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sup guys?
> Which formation do you think Allegri should choose? 4-3-1-2,4-3-3 or maybe the long awaited 4-2-3-1?



4-3-3 is the best formation for our team.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Matri is a great player
> Robinho is a great player
> Abbiati is the best goalkeeper in the world


Hero


----------



## runner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Whey people, we are becoming a multilanguage forum!!

The same guest uses different languages!!

TOP!!


----------



## Butcher (26 Ottobre 2013)

Does anyone know what foreigners think about the current Milan?


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

English?
More touch he too a.


----------



## S.1899 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Does anyone know what foreigners think about the current Milan?



Many french people are making fun of the current Milan

They make fun about the fact that we play with some players like Zapata, Constant (ex-midfielder at Toulouse), Birsa (who was substitute at Sochaux, one of the worst team of the Ligue 1 and at Auxerre, today in Ligue 2), Mexes (they don't like him) ... and when Rami was announced at Milan, still mockeries because in France, the couple Rami-Mexes is not very ''popular'' (above all since the Euro 2012. Laurent Blanc trusted in them and the result was ... Just see Zlatan's wonderful goal against France and you will understand   )

And I don't even talk about our defeat 0-3 against Caen, a Ligue 2 team !

Here, for many people, Milan is a team with no money, a team of the ''past", they say that Milan doesn't make people dream anymore ... Fortunatelly not every French people think like this ! and there are still many people who respect Milan 

But as said Ancelotti, it's because French in general are very negative and criticize a lot


----------



## pipporo (26 Ottobre 2013)

btw, who came up with that 'is trying to beginning' thing ,it was on the old forum too.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


> btw, who came up with that 'is trying to beginning' thing ,it was on the old forum too.



The one and only [MENTION=353]tamba84[/MENTION]


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Many french people are making fun of the current Milan
> 
> They make fun about the fact that we play with some players like Zapata, Constant (ex-midfielder at Toulouse), Birsa (who was substitute at Sochaux, one of the worst team of the Ligue 1 and at Auxerre, today in Ligue 2), Mexes (they don't like him) ... and when Rami was announced at Milan, still mockeries because in France, the couple Rami-Mexes is not very ''popular'' (above all since the Euro 2012. Laurent Blanc trusted in them and the result was ... Just see Zlatan's wonderful goal against France and you will understand   )
> 
> ...


In France some people thinks that Di Gennaro is a top player


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2013)

Silvio Berlusconi is a fantastic man

Robinho is O'Rey do dribbling


----------



## esjie (26 Ottobre 2013)

Alright bitches, i just make some corrections, just for my ego ...I could be wrong too.



Snape ha scritto:


> One plus One man doesnt make six.



One *and* one.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Finally I can say without problems of *words banned* (is it right?) :
> Robinho son of a bitch, constant go fuck yourself



Banned words. The adjective always before the noun.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Do you prefer Constant? Is better Kate Middelton that played volleyball wearing shoes with heels than KEVIN CONSTANT 21



*Did* you prefer Constant? *It's* better KM *playing* volleyball in heels (keep it simple, man).
Oh, and I think KM is better than KC21 whatever she does.



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Parma-Milan won't be an easy *match* for us. We have to be careful to Cassano in particular, but I think the final result will depend only on our attitude. De Sciglio's recovery is very important for our *defence*, but I wouldn't risk him. He's more likely to play against Lazio on Wednesday. His substitutes are a real big *problem*: Constant is very poor, Atrociouelson uses to play for rivals whenever he goes on the pitch. But I'm quite confident about this game.



*Game* is more appropriate. 
Defen*s*e.
I think *issue* is more appropriate, but it's not a mistake



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Outside San Siro* we are awful, i hope at this time we can finally reach an outside win.



On the road.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Do you know *how* to speak slang? :O



how!



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No, he's cloven.



Clever?



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> too



I was wondering his English was soooo rude, so much.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (26 Ottobre 2013)

ehi guy, what a great idea this post only in english. This is one of the few post that i read from the first page since now.
Regarding tomorrow game, I think the goal keeper should be Gabriel and not Amelia, we trust the guy.

For the left wing I'm very happy to see De Sciglio back in action, but if I were the coach, and luckly I'm not, I'll starting the game with Emanuelson, and in the 2nd half put Mattia in about 15-20 minutes from the end.

Very important thing: i'd spent about 10 minutes to write this messsagge, i hope will be OK


----------



## S.1899 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> In France some people thinks that Di Gennaro is a top player



hahaa ! and that Matri is too technic for our team


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri's Cagliari was the strongest team in the world and played a spectacular football


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

*HOW TO BECOME GALLIANI IN 10 EASY LESSONS*

Hi guys, welcome to the first lesson of the course "How to become Galliani in 10 easy lessons". Adriano Galliani is the greatest CEO ever in the history of football. Every CEO in the world wants to be like Galliani. With this course we want to point out some features and phrases of the great manager of AC Milan.

*Transfer market:*
You are managing a glorious team, but you have no money to buy great players. Don't worry, try to sell your best players to every team in Europe. If you aren't able to sell them, you have 2 possibilities:
1) "We don't sell our best players. These were only rumors."
2) "If no one starts, no one arrives."

*Birsa-Antonini transaction:*
If you have no money and you aren't able to sell the best players of your club, you have to do some ingenious exchanges: the most important example is the Birsa-Antonini one. At first sight, it seems good-for-nothing. What happens indeed? Antonini scores a gorgeous goal for Genoa in his first game, the derby against Sampdoria. Birsa scores 2 important goals against Sampdoria and Udinese, fundamental for the victories of AC Milan. Galliani says: "The Antonini-Birsa exchange was born at the beach with Henry Precious. They were looking for a fullback, we were looking for a playmaker. Birsa already scores 2 goals that give us 6 points."

*Living in the past:*
You are aware of the fact that your team can't compete with big teams, but you can't lose money from sponsors. For this reason, they have to believe that your team is still a great one. What can you say? Galliani again provides an extraordinary example: "In Italy, in the last five years, AC Milan has had 378 points, more than all the other teams. AC Milan is present in the top 7 teams which always join the group stage. You have to remember it."

The first lesson ends. See you soon!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *HOW TO BECOME GALLIANI IN 10 EASY LESSONS*
> 
> Hi guys, welcome to the first lesson of the course "How to become Galliani in 10 easy lessons". Adriano Galliani is the greatest CEO ever in the history of football. Every CEO in the world wants to be like Galliani. With this course we want to point out some features and phrases of the great manager of AC Milan.
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahhaha I have been laughing for half four ahahahaahahha


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2013)

Henry Precious


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2013)

Matte, ma va cagar! 

Sorry for the OT


----------



## pipporo (27 Ottobre 2013)

We suck donkey balls


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ffs


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

Alessandro "Braveheart" Matri


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

After the game against Parma, the only thing I can say is *#wewereacmilan*.


----------



## Butcher (27 Ottobre 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Many french people are making fun of the current Milan
> 
> They make fun about the fact that we play with some players like Zapata, Constant (ex-midfielder at Toulouse), Birsa (who was substitute at Sochaux, one of the worst team of the Ligue 1 and at Auxerre, today in Ligue 2), Mexes (they don't like him) ... and when Rami was announced at Milan, still mockeries because in France, the couple Rami-Mexes is not very ''popular'' (above all since the Euro 2012. Laurent Blanc trusted in them and the result was ... Just see Zlatan's wonderful goal against France and you will understand   )
> 
> ...




Unfortunally you described the truth


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

I'm very disappointed by the team which don't honour the "sweater" in addition to a very low player, Constant does more addiservices than a mine, we have to wait for De Sciglio's return as left back. If I had Balotelli vis a vis, I would say to him that he is unworthy to play for A.C. Milan, his low will is too stinging. I would sell him as soon as possible. The problem is that there's no club which would buy Balotelli - -'


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2013)

Matri is the best player in the world.

Allegri is the best coach in Serie A


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Matri is the best player in the world.
> 
> Allegri is the best coach in Serie A



Galliani would be able to renew Allegri's agreement - - '


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Wednesday is playing Milan-Lazio, for tenth round of Serie A.
I'm very pessimistic about this match..


----------



## esjie (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Wednesday is playing Milan-Lazio, for tenth round of Serie A.
> I'm very pessimistic about this match..



Your statement sounds so scary italian . I don't think you can speak in present continuous while talking about the future. Wednesday there'll be Milan-Lazio, or Wednesday will be played Milan-Lazio sounds better to me.
And not for the tenth round but for the tenth week (or week 10 would be even better).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Your statement sounds so scary italian . I don't think you can speak in present continuous while talking about the future. Wednesday there'll be Milan-Lazio, or Wednesday will be played Milan-Lazio sounds better to me.
> And not for the tenth round but for the tenth week (or week 10 would be even better).



You can use presente continuos for the future, fixed. When you talk about an organized action at a specific time


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Ottobre 2013)

i only think this: the total value of a.c. milan has fallen down the last few years, what are they waiting for to sell it ! it's not like we have a 100 billion $ worth in players any more, you know, like ibra,messi,etc.. dont tell me there's no one interested in this brand .. come on ! by the way , good idea this ...english ..thing .. i like english !


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Wednesday is playing Milan-Lazio, for tenth round of Serie A.
> I'm very pessimistic about this match..


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> When you talk about an organized action in a specific time in the future you can use the present continuous



The grammar rule is correct but in your sentence the big problem is the subject... 

From what you have written it looks like 'Wednesday' is playing as if it was the name of a player or something similar...

You should have written: Milan is playing against Lazio on Wednesday.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> The grammar rule is correct but in your sentence the big problem is the subject...
> 
> From what you have written it looks like 'Wednesday' is playing as if it was the name of a player or something similar...
> 
> You should have written: Milan is playing against Lazio on Wednesday.



you're right, the correct order of the sentence's words is: Milan-Lazio is playing on Wednesday


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I'm very pessimistic about this match..



Thank God you're pessimistic about the game 
I think we have more possibilities to win against Lazio after your prediction 
Balotelli shouldn't play on Wednesday, IMHO. He shouldn't feel irreplaceable especially after such bad performances. Constant must be banned. Luckily, De Sciglio will play for the first time in this season. I hope Poli will rest against Lazio in place of Muntari, because Fiorentina is much harder than the Roman side.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Thank God you're pessimistic about the game
> *I think we have more possibilities to win against Lazio after your prediction*
> Balotelli shouldn't play on Wednesday, IMHO. He shouldn't feel irreplaceable especially after such bad performances. Constant must be banned. Luckily, De Sciglio will play for the first time in this season. I hope Poli will rest against Lazio in place of Muntari, because Fiorentina is much harder than the Roman side.



Ahahahahahahaha FUCK, my prediction is a very nose draw..
If I were Allegri, I wouldn't line up Balotelli and I would arrange Emanuelson as left back with De Sciglio on the bench...I don't think that he's ready to play from the first minutes...
Poli? You're crazy...He must start from the bench because he have to "break the match" in the second half


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> you're right, the correct order of the sentence's words is: Milan-Lazio is playing on Wednesday



Nope... 'Milan and Lazio are playing on Wednesday' or 'the match between Milan and Lazio is being (or is to be) played on Wednesday'...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nope... 'Milan and Lazio are playing on Wednesday' or 't*he match between Milan and Lazio is being (or is to be)* played on Wednesday'...



Or "is going to be played".


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Or "is going to be played".



'Is to be' was the abbr. of that, but I kinda don't like it and stick to the previous sentences that I wrote


----------



## cris (28 Ottobre 2013)

Is this a topic in english where to talk about Ac Milan, or is a English lessons?
I see every minute grammar lessons


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Is this a topic in english where to talk about Ac Milan, or is a English lessons?
> I see every minute grammar lessons



Just true. Let's talk about Milan!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

What team would you line-up against Lazio?


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Well today I'd rather talk about hotties than Ac Milan...


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Wednesday is playing Milan-Lazio, for tenth round of Serie A.
> I'm very pessimistic about this match..



and when ever


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Well today I'd rather talk about hotties than Ac Milan...



Ahahahahahahahahahaha We could talk about Fanny Neguesha


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahaha We could talk about Fanny Neguesha



Was she involved in the car accident?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Was she involved in the car accident?



No, she wasn't or at least I guess..


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No, she wasn't or at least I guess..



What a pity... her airbags could have saved a lot of lives..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

If Fanny had been involved in the accident car, I would have been worried more for her than for Mario.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ahahah nice topic!! this might be a good idea for the future. we could attract foreign visitors with a section in English! 

about grammar lessons, i follow only lecture in english at my university... my prof make a lot of grammar and fonetic mistakes. certain lessons are too hilarious.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Ottobre 2013)

De Sciglio as left back against Lazio  C'on Mattia


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> What team would you line-up against Lazio?



Gabriel
Abate
Zapata
Zaccardo
De Sciglio
Montolivo
De Jong
Poli
Kakà
Robinho
Balotelli


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gabriel
> Abate
> Zapata
> Zaccardo
> ...



Poli must "break the match" in the second half


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Do you think that Milan could win against Lazio?


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Do you think that Milan could win against Lazio?



I think so (I hope so). We'll see. If Zapata is booked, he'll be out for Fiorentina game and there's only Vergara as a CB.


----------



## runner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Tonight is tonight....

Two coaches in trouble!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> I think so (I hope so). We'll see. *If Zapata is booked, he'll be out for Fiorentina game* and there's only Vergara as a CB.



I hope for


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Tonight is tonight....
> 
> Two coaches in trouble!!



Yes, but Joyful's team is way better than Lazio and the Roman side has 3 points more than AC Milan.
I hope Poli will play in the second half, break the game and score. My fantasy football would thank him.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Yes, but Joyful's team is way better than Lazio and the Roman side has 3 points more than AC Milan.
> I hope Poli will play in the second half, break the game and score. My fantasy football would thank him.



Poli "breaks the match"


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poli "breaks the match"



Poli breaks the match, you break the balls. Find the differences 
I think AC Milan will win 3-1 tonight.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Poli breaks the match, you break the balls. Find the differences
> I think AC Milan will win 3-1 tonight.



Fuck you


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

If Allegri had been relieved on June, now we wouldn't have been in this state.
I think Milan-Fiorentina will be his last match on our bench, I hope this.
The team is totally adrift, without ideas, without a fuck strategy.
But...We have been adrift for a long time..


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2013)

Yesterday, another brillant match by Montolivo and Matri.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ciani and pigs score to this poor AC Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri is a rubbish coach.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Ottobre 2013)

"C'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon!"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "C'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon!"



We played a good match


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Ottobre 2013)

A Marzullo's broadcast is more entertaining than the games of AC Milan.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> We played a good match



"Muntari sometimes makes a mess with the ball, but I took him off because he was booked."


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Yesterday, another brillant match by Montolivo and Matri.



matri is a fantastic player, who has always scored, I don't see why it should not score more


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

18 points between Roma and Milan..Thanks Allegri!


----------



## folletto (1 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ciani and pigs score to this poor AC Milan.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "C'mon, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon!"





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A Marzullo's broadcast is more entertaining than the games of AC Milan.
> 
> 
> 
> "Muntari sometimes makes a mess with the ball, but I took him off because he was booked."



*R*olling *O*n *T*he *F*loor *L*aughing


----------



## Serginho (1 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> If Allegri had been sacked last June, now we wouldn't have been in this state.
> I think Milan-Fiorentina will be his last match on our bench, I hope so.
> The team is totally adrift, without ideas, without a fucking strategy.
> But...We have been adrift for a long time..



fixed


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> fixed



Thanks !


----------



## Serginho (1 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Thanks !



you're welcome


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

The match Milan-Fiorentina is going to play on Saturday. What do u think about this match?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> The match Milan-Fiorentina is going to play on Saturday. What do u think about this match?



I'm afraid we're gonna be steamrolled.They will be angry and,most likely,they will outnumber us (referee...).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I'm afraid we're gonna be steamrolled.They will be angry and,most likely,they will outnumber us (referee...).



Take the positive side! A defeat could cause Allegri's discharge.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Take the positive side! A defeat could cause Allegri's discharge.



"We don't sack coaches during the season" (cit)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "We don't sack coaches during the season" (cit)



It's a set phrase... The proceeds by Champions League are very important for our property, If Galliani realize that the qualification to CL become difficult, he will relieve Allegri. I'm sure.


----------



## folletto (1 Novembre 2013)

I hope Silvio will discharge both Allegri and Galliani, and then himself too


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Tonight there will be a bloodbath in Milan... and with no reason since A until the end of the CL Group Stage is staying put in his position.


----------



## O Animal (3 Novembre 2013)

Everybody speechless tonight...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Everybody speechless tonight...



What a shame...


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Novembre 2013)

allegri...beat it!


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

There's reason why Joyful and the club decided to stay in Milanello all day after the loss against Florentine. Allegri and all the players of AC Milan will be the main characters of the film "Barrier, we have a problem".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Will Constant be the left back against Barcellona? :O


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Novembre 2013)

*NEW CORPORATE SCENERY OF AC MILAN*

_1) According to Sportmediaset:_
Coach: Cesare Prandelli (Devis Mangia eventually as a ferryman for this season)
Management: Paolo Maldini and Demetrio Albertini
Out of AC Milan, Galliani will be the chairman of Lega Calcio or manage Genoa along with Preziosi (Chairman of Genoa). Braida and Gandini will follow Galliani.

2) _According to Corriere dello Sport:_
Director of football: Daniele Pradè (current Director of football of Fiorentina)
Management: Paolo Maldini and Claudio Fenucci (former CEO of Roma)
These new executives will replace current corporate management.

3) _According to Gazzetta dello Sport:_
Supervisor: Adriano Galliani
Ambassador: Paolo Maldini
Manager (?): Demetrio Albertini
Director of football: Daniele Pradè
Financial area: Claudio Fenucci and Michele Uva (current President of CONI Servizi)
According to this scenery, Galliani will stay in AC Milan, but his role will be downsized.


What do you think about the future of AC Milan?
Is there a possibility to see changes in the management in your opinion?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *NEW CORPORATE SCENERY OF AC MILAN*
> 
> _1) According to Sportmediaset:_
> Coach: Cesare Prandelli (Devis Mangia eventually as a ferryman for this season)
> ...



Yes, I think. And I hope that this changes will be as soon as possible.
Personally, I trust in Lady B. She's the personaly who Milan missed before, she has the precise features of which Milan need.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Novembre 2013)

I think that something will happen at the end of this season.
I'd be the happiest person in the world if Maldini had a role in the management.
Regarding Barbara Berlusconi, I'm not so trustful as you, because we have never seen her at work.
Pradè would carry an improvement in place of Galliani, which isn't motivated anymore.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> I think that something will happen at the end of this season.
> I'd be the happiest person in the world if Maldini had a role in the management.
> Regarding Barbara Berlusconi, I'm not so trustful as you, because we have never seen her at work.
> Pradè would carry an improvement in place of Galliani, which isn't motivated anymore.



Maldini and Galliani aren't in a good relantionship.
While Galliani is AD; Maldini is never hired.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Umpteemth defeat for Milan; 3-1 against Barcellona.
Will Allegri be relieved, if Milan doesn't win against Chievo?


----------



## Milo (8 Novembre 2013)

sure


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Novembre 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> sure



Allegri's relief was supposed also in case of defeat against Fiorentina


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Will Chievo-Milan be the last match for Allegri on Milan's bench?


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

We aren't able to beat Chievo, what a shame.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> We aren't able to beat Chievo, what a shame.



Why is it a shame? We played a good game! If Robinho had scored that goal, we would have won


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

There are also unnecessary theaters today


----------



## almilan (11 Novembre 2013)

It's a nightmare...there aren't other words to discribe this


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Mentioning Green Day, "wake me up when Joyful ends".
An endless nightmare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Allegri has been confirmed on Milan's bench another time.
Do we have to put up with him until June?


----------



## tamba84 (18 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> The one and only [MENTION=353]tamba84[/MENTION]



dude, why talk about me?


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Novembre 2013)

Hey guys, what do you think about the new role our coach Mr. Joyful/Allegri has chosen for Kakà?
I think he's completely drunk. We have to call 118, he's serious.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the new role our coach Mr. Joyful/Allegri has chosen for Kakà?
> I think he's completely drunk. We have to call 118, he's serious.



He clearly doesn't give a flying fuck anymore,he's just having some fun with ridiculous stuff like that.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the new role our coach Mr. Joyful/Allegri has chosen for Kakà?
> I think he's completely drunk. We have to call 118, he's serious.



Allegri is crazy, Kakà was the only one player which played good matches and the only one who created some danger for our opposing in goal-zone. Only a crazy would line up him 500meters from the goal post.


----------



## peppe75 (23 Novembre 2013)

i hope winner this evening!!
winner winner winner............bye!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Milan-Genoa is going to be played today at 20.45, San Siro Stadium. Will we be able to win?


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Milan-Genoa is going to be played today at 20.45, San Siro Stadium. Will we be able to win?



Only God knows it. 
I'm extremely happy to see Constant as a mezzala tonight


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Only God knows it.
> I'm extremely happy to see Constant as a mezzala tonight



God? " You're looking at it" ( cit.)


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

It's derby time! AC Milan vs. Inter Milan!
Who will win?
Do you think Matri will score against Inter?
Will Balotelli play a "good match"?
What's your forecast for tomorrow?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> It's derby time! AC Milan vs. Inter Milan!
> Who will win?
> Do you think Matri will score against Inter?
> Will Balotelli play a "good match"?
> What's your forecast for tomorrow?



Well-done, you've proposed again this topic.
The match is very difficult for Milan; Allegri haven't won derby for long time, I don't understand because He's going to line-up Matri from the first minute. He says that Mario plays better with Matri than without one. BAH!
I don't think that Matri will score, IMHO He will play his usual bad match.
My forecast is 1-1.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Well-done, you've proposed again this topic.
> The match is very difficult for Milan; Allegri haven't won derby for long time, I don't understand because He's going to line-up Matri from the first minute. He says that Mario plays better with Matri than without one. BAH!
> I don't think that Matri will score, IMHO He will play his usual bad match.
> My forecast is 1-1.



I think Matri will score tomorrow


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> I think Matri will score tomorrow



Will Matri score by dick?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Will Matri score by dick?



The only way he can score 
My forecast: 2-1 win for Inter (Palacio, Guarin, Matri)
I hope for another outcome.


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Dicembre 2013)

WIN THE BEEEEEEEEEST (Fantozzi cit.)


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Dicembre 2013)

matri tomorrow will score two goals recalling the exploits of Comandini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

I don't believe... Allegri is a greatest coach in a world!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Will Milan be able to gain more points than other Serie A's team in the solar year 2014?


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I don't believe... Allegri is a greatest coach in a world!!



Best coach ever.
Who is Sacchi?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Best coach ever.
> Who is Sacchi?



Sacchi should be a little less envying


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2013)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> WIN THE BEEEEEEEEEST (Fantozzi cit.)



the best didn't win, after all.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Have you Seen Robinho's photos in Brazil? It's a shame.
While we were losing derby, he was enjoyng with his friends not giving a shit.
A.C. Milan should take some measures!
I hope Robinho will be sold by the end of season.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I hope Robinho will be *abolished* by the end of *December*.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Yesterday night AC Milan were humiliated by Sassuolo, in particular the 19-year-old Berardi, who scored 4 goals (a record for the history of Serie A and AC Milan). After this atrocious game Mr. Joyful, alias "Dai dai dai dai" Allegri, was sacked. The new coach will be Seedorf.
With all the corporate disputes that are characterizing this season, considering the fact that we have only 22 points in 19 games (31 goals scored, 30 goals conceded), do you think this AC Milan is the worst under Berlusconi?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Yesterday night AC Milan were humiliated by Sassuolo, in particular the 19-year-old Berardi, who scored 4 goals (a record for the history of Serie A and AC Milan). After this atrocious game Mr. Joyful, alias "Dai dai dai dai" Allegri, was sacked. New coach will be Seedorf.
> With all the corporate disputes that are characterizing this season, considering the fact that we have only 22 points in 19 games (31 goals scored, 30 goals conceded), do you think this AC Milan is the worst under Berlusconi?



On 12 January 2014, A.C. Milan played the most terrible match under Berlusconi's management. Yesterday night I was too angry, but my range has become happiness this morning when I have read the official communicate by Milan on their website.
Finally Allegri has been relieved, I wouldn't have accepted his confirmation.
I'm happy that Seedorf is new Milan's trainer, I trust him and I hope that he will be able to star a new winning cycle. Starting from Milan-Verona.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

I think this Beethoven's song beautifully represent my current state of mind


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Feel free...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Up.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] Hi. This morning i saw mr. Allergia on the park bench. He was disposing the leaves on the ground with his famous 4-3-2-1.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf has begun with a victory his career as Milan's coach. What are your sensation about his playing way?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] Hi. This morning i saw mr. Allergia on the park bench. He was disposing the leaves on the ground with his famous 4-3-2-1.



Ahahahahahah Was He saying to them : " Dai, dai , dai"?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah Was He saying to them : " Dai, dai , dai"?



Exactly !


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2014)

After the important victory against Verona last Sunday, Milan is playing against Udinese for the quarter of Italy Cup. Red&Black values the competition too important, because it could be a way for EL's access.
Seedorf proposes again 4-3-1-2, seen last Sunday. What do you think about tomorrow's match?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcuno li informi di che pacco sia Nocerino


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Gennaio 2014)

Oh dear Hammers, Nocerino is a great top player. Buy him!!!
If you buy Zlatan Ibrahimovic he'll perform better than Iniesta.
We can't afford to keep him in our team unfortunately.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Gennaio 2014)

What do you think about the arrival of Taarabt, the Moroccan CR7?


----------



## esjie (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno li informi di che pacco sia Nocerino



Nocerin is a pack.


----------



## Dave (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno li informi di che pacco sia Nocerino



Tanto a giugno torna alla base.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Will Milan be able to defeat the access to CL' s next round?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Febbraio 2014)

only a question: the purpose of this thread is reached also if we use google translate?  obviously I'm joking!

anyway, currently we are in 10th position in the UEFA Ranking... not so bad, don't you think?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> only a question: the purpose of this thread is reached also if we use google translate?  obviously I'm joking!
> 
> anyway, currently we are in 10th position in the UEFA Ranking... not so bad, don't you think?



Do not mention it to an old bald man.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Will Milan be able to defeat the access to CL' s next round?



I think that will be very difficult, but Atletico seen in these weeks isn't the same team of the beginning of the season. In the last match in Liga it has lost 3-0 with Osasuna. So, my question is: if Osasuna won with them, why Milan can't do the same? We must believe!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Marzo 2014)

A.C. Milan hasn't found the turn it was looking for by Seedorf's designation. He has lost 7 matches since he became Milan's coach last January.
According to last news by newspapers, he could be relieved if Milan lost next two matches against Lazio and Fiorentina. Do you think it's a real possibility?


----------

